
Stop Reading Lists of Things Successful People Do - waderyan
https://hbr.org/2017/03/stop-reading-lists-of-things-successful-people-do
======
waderyan
I have mixed feelings about this article. On the one hand I like to copy
things that "successful" people do. Some of my best habits come from something
I read that so and so successful person did.

On the other hand I have fell into the trap of emulating too many habits and
being overwhelmed. I think the author's points have merit.

